# Where has this thing been my entire woodworking career?



## lab7654

I like the fact that you can shim it for accuracy… that's the biggest downfall with framing squares for me


----------



## JohnChung

Not a big win for me. This is better in design overall.
http://www.logbuildingtools.ca/japanese_tools.html


----------



## patron

if your square is out

on the diagonal miter line
take a center punch on a metal surface
and if the square is closed from 90*
punch the inside of the diagonal going to the outside corner
till it is square again
if it is open from 90*
them do the same from the outside to the inside corner

to chek it as you go
on a straight pice of ply 
set a mark and put the square there
and a mark at the other end
then flip the square over and on the same mark at the heel
check the top mark

when they are both at the same place
it is now at 90*

things happen and bad tools are bought sometimes or dropped
this is a way to check it thru the years

thanks for the link to the veritas
i'll look into it


----------



## Dark_Lightning

You beat me to it, David! I'd recommend that you wood workers go and get a copy of the Millwright's Handbook, where more information like this is contained. Coming from a Journeyman Millwright.


----------



## SirIrb

> You beat me to it, David! I d recommend that you wood workers go and get a copy of the Millwright s Handbook, where more information like this is contained. Coming from a Journeyman Millwright.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


Because I couldnt stop myself I had to see if a version was avaliable. Sure enough. http://www.unionmillwright.com/Practical_hand_book_for_millwrights.pdf
Sorry, it is promoting a union site [spit].


----------

